

List of free nonfiction Kindle books, updated daily - thealoof
http://nonfiction.fkb.me/

======
aw3c2
Amazon affiliate links.

Aren't those free ebooks easy enough to find directly on Amazon?

~~~
napoleoncomplex
Do affiliate links bring any money if they lead to free content? Actual
question. Does not make much sense if they do.

~~~
bookwormAT
Not if you buy the free book, but you might end up buying another book instead
(e.g. from recommendations). One still gets a (smaller) cut if the customer
buys anything else within the current session.

